
Australia's National Broadband Network proposes streaming video tax - andrewstuart
https://www.itnews.com.au/news/nbn-co-floats-its-own-netflix-tax-527507
======
pdemporg
It's worth nothing that Australia has never had the net neutrality debate that
occurred in the US. This might well be the spark, if anyone in this country
cares.

This move would be NBN way overstepping its remit as a last-mile layer-2-only
service, as it is described in legislation. The ACCC has already taken them to
task over mission creep regarding backhaul (and remade the model from 14 POIs
to 121) - deep packet inspection would surely grab their attention.

~~~
femto
Also worth noting that the NBN is a government mandated monopoly. There are no
other options for a wired Internet connection. If the NBN abandons net
neutrality then the entire Internet is broken in Australia.

------
rasz
National Broadband Network - modern high speed fiber optic transit backbone
network with monthly data caps!

